
UK has biggest fossil fuel subsidies in the EU - ljf
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jan/23/uk-has-biggest-fossil-fuel-subsidies-in-the-eu-finds-commission
======
ljf
In this case subsidies are reduced sales tax - which is charged at the
standard rate for petrol fuel alone would pay the entire salary fee of every
doctor and nurse in the NHS

